# قريباً: سماء كوكبنا بشمسين!!



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*



يتوقع العلماء أن يحدث هذا بالفعل قريباً بسبب أحد النجوم التي نشاهدها ليلاً من كوكبنا، لأن هذا النجم سوف ينفجر منتجاً وهج وطاقة كبيرة جداً لدرجة أننا سنراه متوهجاً في سمائنا كالشمس لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين!!

يسمى هذا النجم بيتيلجز Betelgeuse ويقع في كوكبة الجوزاء التي تبعد عن الأرض 640 سنة ضوئية (أي 6,054,738,18...0,000,000 كيلومتر!!)، ورغم ذلك سيكون الانفجار من الشدة بحيث نراه ساطعاً واضحاً في السماء، فالنجم يحتوي على وقود هو الذي يجعله متوهجاً وساطعاً، هذا الوقود هو نتاج عملية الاندماج النووي الذي يحصل في باطن النجم مزوداً إياه بالطاقة والحرارة، فإذا نفذ الوقود يتداعى النجم ثم ينفجر!

متوقع أن ينفذ هذا الوقود قبل العام 2012 وتذهب بعض التقديرات لحدوث ذلك أواخر هذا العام، ولكن هذه التوقعات ليست عالية الدقة. هذا ويقول العلماء أن كوكبنا سيشهد أروع العروض الضوئية الكونية وأكثرها إذهالاً عند انفجار هذا النجم!!


المصدر​ ​*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه تعرفى هاتبقى حاجه حلوه 

وهانقعد نتلخبط بقى نيجى نفكر ان الدنيا هاتضلم  تروح ضاحكه علينا الشمس التانيه وتطلع المغرب فالدنيا متضلمش هههههههههههه

وتقعد تعلقنا كل شويه بقى ... ويبقى مفيش ليل 

بس كويس عشان تبقى شمس بليل وشمس بالنهار فيزيد الانتاج هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> هههههههههههه تعرفى هاتبقى حاجه حلوه
> 
> وهانقعد نتلخبط بقى نيجى نفكر ان الدنيا هاتضلم  تروح ضاحكه علينا الشمس التانيه وتطلع المغرب فالدنيا متضلمش هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*تصدق اني فكرت في الحاجة دي يا نصر
يعني هو مش هيكون في ليل ولا ايه بالضبط !!
بجد حاجة غريبة 
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 يناير 2011)

مش عارف بصراحه بس اعتقد انه لو حقيقى مش هايبقى بالصوره دى انا بهرج 

لان بالمنطق كده عشان يبقى بالطريقه دى لازم تكون الارض بتلف حواليه 

انما اعتقد انه ممكن يظهر فى مناطق معينه بس وممكن بالتلسكوبات كمان ميبقاش بالعين المجرده اتعقد تصورى كده للموضوع 

انما الكلام اللى وق ده هزار طبعا


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> مش عارف بصراحه بس اعتقد انه لو حقيقى مش هايبقى بالصوره دى انا بهرج
> 
> لان بالمنطق كده عشان يبقى بالطريقه دى لازم تكون الارض بتلف حواليه
> 
> ...



*كلامك فيه وجهة نظر 
مرررسي يا نصر لمرورك 

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## antonius (26 يناير 2011)

نتمنى حصوله في رمضان القادم هاهاها


----------



## esambraveheart (27 يناير 2011)

*طيب ربنا يستر و يفرقع بعيد عننا ...العمليه مش ناقصه حريق و انا عن نفسي ماحبش اموت مشوى..مقلي ممكن
:fun_lol:
​*


----------



## zama (27 يناير 2011)

يا ريت بئا الموضوع دا يكون في الشتا لأن الجو برد رغم الجواكيت ..  ..

لو بئا في الصيف ربما هيزود الأحتباس الحراري و تبئا العواقب مش لطيفة خالص ..

أشكرك للخبر ..


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

antonius قال:


> نتمنى حصوله في رمضان القادم هاهاها



*هاهاهاهاها
هتقوم و ما تقعد 

مررررسي انطونيوس للمرور
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *طيب ربنا يستر و يفرقع بعيد عننا ...العمليه مش ناقصه حريق و انا عن نفسي ماحبش اموت مشوى..مقلي ممكن
> :fun_lol:
> ​*



*هاهاهاهاها
مررررسي عصام 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> يا ريت بئا الموضوع دا يكون في الشتا لأن الجو برد رغم الجواكيت ..  ..
> 
> لو بئا في الصيف ربما هيزود الأحتباس الحراري و تبئا العواقب مش لطيفة خالص ..
> 
> أشكرك للخبر ..



*مرررسي زاما للمرور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2011)

ولسة ياما هنشوف العجب ههههههههه

شكر روزيتا للخبر


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ولسة ياما هنشوف العجب ههههههههه
> 
> شكر روزيتا للخبر



*مررررسي تاسوني للمرور 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## BITAR (27 يناير 2011)

*امر غريب فعلا*
*افهم من ذلك*
*مش هنسمع كلمه الليل جه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 يناير 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *امر غريب فعلا*
> *افهم من ذلك*
> *مش هنسمع كلمه الليل جه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*مش معروف يا بيتر 
مرررسي لمرورك اخي الغالي 

سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## MAJI (28 يناير 2011)

يعني لو حصل في رمضان المسلمين مش هيفطروا ؟؟!!!!!!
لانوا مفيش مغرب ولا اذانو !!!!!!!!!!!
يلا فعدة من ايام اخرى
لكن لو حصل في النصف الاخير من رمضان يبئى مفيش ليلة القدر!!!!!!!!!!
شكرا للخبر
وربنا يستر


----------



## حمورابي (28 يناير 2011)

antonius قال:


> نتمنى حصوله في رمضان القادم هاهاها



*بس لا تكون من الناصرية . . *


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> يعني لو حصل في رمضان المسلمين مش هيفطروا ؟؟!!!!!!
> لانوا مفيش مغرب ولا اذانو !!!!!!!!!!!
> يلا فعدة من ايام اخرى
> لكن لو حصل في النصف الاخير من رمضان يبئى مفيش ليلة القدر!!!!!!!!!!
> ...





حمورابي قال:


> *بس لا تكون من الناصرية . . *



*شكرااااا للمرور اخوتي الاحبة 
ربنا يبارككم 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

ياريت عشان لو الشمس مطلعتش عندنا
تطلع  الشمس التانيه
اصل الجو هنا محتاجين لشمس جدا
ربنا يستر​


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ياريت عشان لو الشمس مطلعتش عندنا
> تطلع  الشمس التانيه
> اصل الجو هنا محتاجين لشمس جدا
> ربنا يستر​



*مرسي جوفاني للمرور 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## noraa (3 فبراير 2011)

عظيمة هى اعمالك يارب  ولية اللى يعيش


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (3 فبراير 2011)

زي الفل الكلام ده 
وبكده نغير كلمات اغنيه حلاوه شمسنا ونخدلها في صيغع المثني

ميرسيخ روشتا اقصد روزيتا


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2011)

noraa قال:


> عظيمة هى اعمالك يارب  ولية اللى يعيش



*مرررسي نورا للمرور 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2011)

الاسد المرقصي قال:


> زي الفل الكلام ده
> وبكده نغير كلمات اغنيه حلاوه شمسنا ونخدلها في صيغع المثني
> 
> ميرسيخ روشتا اقصد روزيتا



*مين روشتا يا حج !!
على العموم شكرا للمرور ​*


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (4 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مين روشتا يا حج !!*
> 
> *على العموم شكرا للمرور *​


_* حج ؟ :nunu0000:
سه يا بنتي ربنا مش كتبهالي :close_tem*_
_*بس دعواتك :94:*_
_*ههههههههههه*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يستر شكرا روز على الخبر


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يستر شكرا روز على الخبر



*مرسي جون للمرور 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2011)

*خبر غريب فعلا
ميرررسى يا قمررر *


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خبر غريب فعلا
> ميرررسى يا قمررر *



*شكراااا يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 فبراير 2011)

شطحات العلماء ليس لها نهاية
فإنهم يمزجون العلم الأكيد ، بالتوقعات الشخصية لبعضهم
فيطلع مزيج من العلم والخرافة معاً
لذلك أصبح تصديق العلماء ، مثل تصديق المنجمين 
الذين كذبوا ولو صدقوا


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> شطحات العلماء ليس لها نهاية
> فإنهم يمزجون العلم الأكيد ، بالتوقعات الشخصية لبعضهم
> فيطلع مزيج من العلم والخرافة معاً
> لذلك أصبح تصديق العلماء ، مثل تصديق المنجمين
> الذين كذبوا ولو صدقوا


*شكرا يا مكرم للمرور 
ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 فبراير 2011)

قد تكون شمس الحرية


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> قد تكون شمس الحرية


*شمس الحرية لن تأتي الا بمجيء المسيح يسوع الذي سوف يحررنا من هذه الدنيا الظالمة !!!
شكرا لك اخي الغالي سعيد
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## napel (9 فبراير 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2011)

napel قال:


> ربنا موجود



*شكراااا للمرور 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2011)

أكيد ح يبقى مشهد حلو
بس بجد لو حصل فى الصيف الناس ح يموتوا


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أكيد ح يبقى مشهد حلو
> بس بجد لو حصل فى الصيف الناس ح يموتوا



*مررررسي إيريني للمرور
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------

